# 90471 includes component 99214???help



## Madcoder (May 7, 2013)

Medicare advantage member given Pneumonia vaccine on same day as seen for sore finger and cough/cold symptoms. Also meds refilled.

Remittance said the 99214 was denied because it was covered by the more comprehensive 90471. Some codes may be seperately reported using a modifier. I've never needed a modifier for a vaccine administration in the past. Has something changed??


----------



## elamberson (May 7, 2013)

Yes, as of 1/1/2013 you are now required to add modifier 25 to all claims that include a vaccine, well or sick visit.


----------



## Madcoder (May 8, 2013)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## kbarron (May 8, 2013)

Most Medicare Advantage plans want codes that Medicare use also. Try G0009 with 90732


----------

